# slayer als all-mountain und tourenbike?



## Jako (13. September 2006)

hallo, was haltet ihr davon ein slayer als touren- und all-mountainbike zu verwenden? wie leicht kann man ein slayer bauen? macht es sinn z.b. dt-swiss laufräder (240er naben mit 4.1 felgen) zu verbauen? kommt man mit einem slayer auch 22% rampen hoch? wie ist die klettereigenschaft? vielen dank im voraus an alle slayer fahrer... gruß jako


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2006)

Meinst du das 06/07 er Slayer? Das ist aus meiner Sicht etwas aus dem Tourenbreich heraus. (Das Rahmengewicht, die Geometrie bei der üblichen Gabel, FW  usw.) Aber diese Sachen sind ja relativ. Also ich habe ein Slayer 04 und finde das als Tourenbike schon sehr gut. Der Schritt von Rm das Slayer in Richtung Enduro/Freeride zu bringen ist aus meiner Sicht falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (13. September 2006)

ich meine das 06er.... ist den eine 160mm gabel pflicht oder kann man auch gut eine 130mm talas einbauen? ich möchte schon gerne recht viel federweg haben, allerdings wäre mir gewicht und berg hoch fahren auch wichtig. gruß jako


----------



## Der Toni (13. September 2006)

Ich hab in meinem Slayer eine Fox FR36 (07er) Talas drin. Die kannst du in 3 Stufen von 160 - 130 -100 absenken. Bei 100mm klettert das Slayer dann richtig gut.


----------



## Osti (13. September 2006)

das 06 er New Slayer ist als reines All-Mountain bzw. Tourenbike schon etwas mopsig. Wobei es mit nem sinnvollen Aufbau schon sehr gut den berg hoch geht. Richtig harte Trails liebt das Rad aber dann schon eher. 

Ne 130mm Gabel ist in dem Rad aber total falsch, die Geo leidet sehr darunter. Der Lenkwinkel ist dann zu steil und vor allem das Tretlager viel zu tief. Ich hatte ne 140mm Pike drin und es machte kein Spaß, ne 150mm bis 160mm Gabel sollte es sein. 

Evt. wäre das 07 Slayer SXC was für dich, soll laut Bikeaction noch mal 400gr leichter sein (wobei ich das in Verbindung mit nem DHX bezweifele) und die Hinterbaukinematik soll gegenüber dem 06 auch verändert sein, so dass es noch besser bergauf geht ...also etwas straffer...

ich würde aber sagen, dass das Old Slayer nen perfektes All-Mountain-Tourenbike ist...

Osti


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (14. September 2006)

das allmountainbike schlechthin ein berg nach dem anderen mit vielen hm und downhills erwünscht !
ja geht bergauf wie sau und kaum genzen bergab (bikepark tauglich)


----------



## Der Toni (14. September 2006)

Die Fahr und Komforteigenschaften, die ein gutes Tourenbike mitbringen muss, erfüllt das Slayer mehr als genug und die 1-2 Kilo, die vielleicht einige daran stören könnten, sind mir egal. Schließlich fahre ich damit keine CC Rennen oder Marathons.


----------



## Jako (14. September 2006)

so, hab mir heute ein slayer 70 "old" 2005 gekauft. ich glaube das dieses bike genau meinen wünschen entspricht - gut den berg rauf, und schnell runter...

Rahmen: RM Slayer 70 2005 19"
Gabel: Fox Talas RCL
Dämpfer: Fox PP3
Schaltung: X-O Trigger
Bremsen: Juicy 7 180/160
Laufräder: DT Swiss 240 - 4.1d
Reifen: Schwalbe R.R.
Kurbel/Stütze/Vorbau/Lenker: Race Face Deus

man freu ich mich auf das Teil


----------



## bestmove (14. September 2006)

Hey, Herzlichen Glückwunsch  und always gute Fahrt!!
Das mit den Bildern versteht sich wohl von selbst ...


----------



## Der Toni (14. September 2006)

Hört sich gut an. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2006)

Klingt gut...viel Spaß damit )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (15. September 2006)

Also, nach wie vor dürfte das hier das ultimative Long Travel All Mountain Slayer sein.

Einer der Wichtigsten Gründe: Voll versenkbare Sattelstütze
Gewicht (mit leichten Reifen): ca 12 kg, können mit den montierten Grobstollern aber schnell 12,5 kg werden.



Als Ausstattung ein möglichst optimaler Mix aus robust, leicht und variabel.

FOX TALAS RLC
Komplett XTR (04-er Schaltwerk mit "richtiger" Logik)
Luise FR 200-er Scheiben
Syntace VRO Vorbau-Lenker-Einheit
Ein paar leichte feine Anbauteile


----------

